# Experienced guitarist looking for members to jam and play with!



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hope this goes well for you!

If you have difficulty finding a place to get together, there is a new jam space opening next to Sherwood Systems/Music in Kitchener. The planned opening is for October. 
http://thegaragekw.com/jam-rooms.php

Keep us posted as to the progress.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Posting a video of you playing will help too


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Axeman16 said:


> videos added!


Great videos! 

Congrats on your playing!

Cheers

Dave


----------

